# Sticky  If selling on WUS, Please use VINTAGE in the listing title!



## Eeeb

It has been suggested we have a separate Vintage sales forum on WUS. The existing WUS Sales forums are quite active and I and many others have a very difficult time finding Vintage watches in them.

Since we are not going to get a separate forum, the solution is for sellers to *use VINTAGE in the title* and and buyers will be aided by searching for that word. If this is done, those of us are not looking for modern Invictas might actually be able to find Vintage Invictas, et. al.

Remember to follow the Sales Forum rules! For example, this is not an auction - selling prices must be posted. When an item is sold, add SOLD to the title and first line of the description. Do not try to discuss the watch by posting to the listing thread (use the PM (private mail) system for that). And do not remove the selling price after the piece is sold. (There are other rules. Read them before trying to use the forum.)

Hopefully this will get us most of what we need.

I note for the record there are a number of watch sales sites on the Internet besides WUS and eBay. WatchRecon is a specialized search engine that will find watches on most of them (including WUS). (They all suffer from this vintage/non-vintage problem.) It does not search Dr. Ranfft's sales site unfortunately. That site seems to be one of the best vintage dedicated sites. It is well worth a visit.


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

Thanks Eeeb
Could we set a minimum date one can add that title (say 1970)
Defining 'vintage' is surely debatable, but searching and finding watches from 80s/90 and 2000s, just to attract attention.

Thanks your consideration
Adam


----------



## Eeeb

HOROLOGIST007 said:


> Thanks Eeeb
> Could we set a minimum date one can add that title (say 1970)
> Defining 'vintage' is surely debatable, but searching and finding watches from 80s/90 and 2000s, just to attract attention.
> 
> Thanks your consideration
> Adam


Well, I have vintage quartz and none were built before 1970!

Enforcing date limits adds to the workload. And date cutoffs always seem subject to debate. Let's just see what happens... we consistently rely on the good sense of the members. Like all functional communities, this usually works.

BTW this was originally Marrick's idea (I think) but all the other Vintage mods are on vacation so the announcement fell to me. Modding here is a team effort... thank goodness!!! [Hey, wait a minute... Marrick is still posting! Sheesh, the Internet must be everywhere! LOL]


----------



## tm.douglas

You have to help me here, Please. A member on your site has committed FRAUD. I joined your site because I love watches and I saw that watches are sold on your site and I purchased a Citizen Eco-Drive (ecozilla) details deleted by moderator and when I received the box today there was a cheap seiko in the box and I don't know if he stiffed me because I'm Canadian or not, but I sent this man the 180 dollar by way of PayPal and I have all of our emails, the delivery people were right beside me when I opened the box and the told me to phone customs at the border where it was received into my country and they have to open packages and list what is coming into the country and I have documents showing it was a seiko watch and not the Citizen I purchased. PLEASE, I don't know what more to do and I'm open for some advice.
Thank you,
sincerely, Thomas Douglas


----------



## Eeeb

This is a matter to be handled in the sales forum, not here. Consult the rules and regulations for suggestions and ask the moderators of that forum for guidance. You have a number of paths for recourse... but we don't handle that here. 

In general large forums such as WatchUSeek (WUS) are compartmentalized. It is the only way things can work.

I hope your future interactions are more positive.


----------



## Marrick

Eeeb said:


> BTW this was originally Marrick's idea (I think) but all the other Vintage mods are on vacation so the announcement fell to me. Modding here is a team effort... thank goodness!!! [Hey, wait a minute... Marrick is still posting! Sheesh, the Internet must be everywhere! LOL]


No - my idea was somewhat different. This was all yours Jim.;-)

Hartmut and JohnF are on holiday (OK, vacation) - I might have a spell out of action _if and when_ our property sale finally goes through. I don't do the internet at all if I'm on holiday.


----------



## GhentWatch

Changed my titles. Done


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

Youmireme said:


> Changed my titles. Done


Cool.
Let us all know if it helped
A


----------

